# 7,500 Acres



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Erath County

24 hunters

$1,800 per gun - I am heading to look at this place Sunday. I've not been on a place this big, nor with this many hunters so I am prepped with a list of questions.

There are 5 of us looking so I will know some of the guys. A guy I work with turned me on to this place so I have at least a good reference.

Any suggestions on things I might want to ask that you ahve found to be unforseen problems would be appreciated.

A few I know of:


 No vehicles running 30 minutes before daylight or prior to 7:30 am
No vehicles running between 4:45 and end of shooting light. 
No women during hunting season- My wife would not go anyway so this is of no concern to me. 
Feeders must have cattle panels around them (No cheap barbed wire set-ups). 
Any spots short of the 24 that are not taken are absorbed by those that are on the lease. So if only 20 spots fills, those 20 absorb $7,200 ($360 each)
1 mature buck (8 point or better, 13" minimum), one cull- cull defined as a spike or any deer having one unbranched antler, 2 doe + regular turkey limits. There are hogs as well. 
what are some other warning signs I should ask about on a lease of this size?


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

so if you shoot a animal and need to take it back to clean it, you can't between 4:45pm and dusk? If the road you traveled did not come close enough to disturb another hunter on the way back, I do not know why a vehicle coudn't be run.

Oh well, every place has a little different rules,

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

24 hunters is alot of people for 7500 acres thats only 300 acres per person. We only have 1 hunter per 500 acres


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thats Plenty, We Put A Hunter Per 200 And Never Have Problems


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What happen to the group that was on it last year and why did they leave?? Ask for the old camp boss phone # for a reference.. Land owner should provide you with some references. If a group that big left there might be a good reason...Walker


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

you might want to call the rancher prior to leaving out to look at it. Sunday is a long ways away when it comes to looking at leases and it might be gone by the time you get there.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

That is alot of hunters for that amount of acreage. The cull rule sounds alittle absurd ..... if a 6 1/2 yr old 6 pt comes in and takes over your feeder area ..... Your not allowed to shoot it? Just because it does not have one unbranched antler? Not very sound management in my opinion. I'm with drred .... the vehicle rule probably wouldn't apply if there were less hunters on it. 

A general rule of thumb is one mature buck killed for every 600 - 1000 acres. Depending on where your at. Won't be many mature deer if everyone kills there buck each year. 

I like a little more room from other hunters personally. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

No women? You guys know what gender took number 1 in the world last year for exotics? A women, not a man! I would put money down on Jennifer Green (#1 SCI and World Exotics last year) to out hunt, and know more about hunting than 20 of the 25 guys that show up on that lease. Women should be given a lil more respect in our outdoor community, dont you think? Lets take a kid and a women fishing! Women call Shallow Water Expeditions for a non gender bias charter!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good luck getting that date with her  Easy now !! 99% of the hunters on this board hunt with their families..People are allowed to make their own rules and and if you want a family lease don't get on this one...


Capt. Pevey said:


> No women? You guys know what gender took number 1 in the world last year for exotics? A women, not a man! I would put money down on Jennifer Green (#1 SCI and World Exotics last year) to out hunt, and know more about hunting than 20 of the 25 guys that show up on that lease. Women should be given a lil more respect in our outdoor community, dont you think? Lets take a kid and a women fishing! Women call Shallow Water Expeditions for a non gender bias charter!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

be ready to answer questions...kids??? age limit????? guest????????? season or year around????? facilities???? electricity/water/camphouse??????? are just a few I can think of....good luck with your endevor...and be prepared to be the liason between you and the owner and your hunters....I did this ONCE and never will again....every time one of YOUR hunters screws up YOU get the call . good luck ....rio (p.s. no women???)


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

BF said:


> 24 hunters is alot of people for 7500 acres thats only 300 acres per person. We only have 1 hunter per 500 acres


 Who say you need 200/300 acres to hunt? I'm a bowhunter and have take many deer/elk on less. But then again other may need to extra room for safety. let us know how things work out with rules and reg.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Capt. Pevey said:


> No women? You guys know what gender took number 1 in the world last year for exotics? A women, not a man! I would put money down on Jennifer Green (#1 SCI and World Exotics last year) to out hunt, and know more about hunting than 20 of the 25 guys that show up on that lease. Women should be given a lil more respect in our outdoor community, dont you think? Lets take a kid and a women fishing! Women call Shallow Water Expeditions for a non gender bias charter!


Well put Capt.Pevey!!! that good ol' boy attitude is for the birds. Lets give the givers of life (WOMEN) the credit they deserve. If it wasn't for a woman those 24-25 guys won't need a place to hunt-they wouldn't be here. Also think about your daughters who would like to share the great outdoors with their DADs' this fathers day. What will you tell them when they ask for you to take them hunting, so they can spent time with her favorite man in her young life (I spent many years taking my daughter with me duck/deer hunting) Know what I get as gift each Christmas/fathers' day and birthday's.....something she know I'll always enjoy-hunting/fishing stuff. Open your mind MAIN FRAME. Not to rant because it is your choice, but as a ex-MARINE who fought for us all to enjoy the freedoms we take for granted... I say-better stop here
:flag:


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Capt. Pevey said:


> No women? You guys know what gender took number 1 in the world last year for exotics? A women, not a man! I would put money down on Jennifer Green (#1 SCI and World Exotics last year) to out hunt, and know more about hunting than 20 of the 25 guys that show up on that lease. Women should be given a lil more respect in our outdoor community, dont you think? Lets take a kid and a women fishing! Women call Shallow Water Expeditions for a non gender bias charter!


Amen, It his lease so I wouldn't have a problem with it. Just wouldn't get on. People better start thinking about Women & children if they want to keep hunting going. Myself ,personally when I hear no kids or ladies ,I figure it ain't for me. Likely to be too much drinking or shenanigans. We have alot of wives & girlfriends in our camp that just like to get out while the guy hunts. Also have 2 women on there that I would put up against any man hunting. Like I said though his place ,his rules. 
Good luck & I hope y'all end up with a Great lease!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

DUKFVR said:


> ............. his place, his rules.
> Good luck & I hope y'all end up with a Great lease!!


Amen!!

Not my kind of place, but, I don't see anything wrong with it. I just wouldn't get on the lease. Personally, one of the main reasons I got on my lease was for my kids(one daughter). And my wife is always welcome. It all depends on how/who people want to spend their discretionary time with. It's a free country.

For God's sake, Augusta National is an all men's golf club. That doesn't mean they don't want/think women should be playing golf!!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

For that kind of money, you'd be better off getting Paper Co land in East TX. You could kill more deer and probably have more hogs. Not to mention a shorter drive.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Borderbandit said:


> That is alot of hunters for that amount of acreage. The cull rule sounds alittle absurd ..... if a 6 1/2 yr old 6 pt comes in and takes over your feeder area ..... Your not allowed to shoot it? Just because it does not have one unbranched antler? Not very sound management in my opinion. I'm with drred .... the vehicle rule probably wouldn't apply if there were less hunters on it.
> 
> A general rule of thumb is one mature buck killed for every 600 - 1000 acres. Depending on where your at. Won't be many mature deer if everyone kills there buck each year.
> 
> ...


Actually, in Erath county, that is the buck restriction. Only one buck with both antlers branched. They were a 1 buck county for many years and just implemented this change a year or 2 ago. I suspect if done properly, they will eventually become a legit 2 buck county without that restriction.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bowhntr said:


> Well put Capt.Pevey!!! that good ol' boy attitude is for the birds. Lets give the givers of life (WOMEN) the credit they deserve. If it wasn't for a woman those 24-25 guys won't need a place to hunt-they wouldn't be here. Also think about your daughters who would like to share the great outdoors with their DADs' this fathers day. What will you tell them when they ask for you to take them hunting, so they can spent time with her favorite man in her young life (I spent many years taking my daughter with me duck/deer hunting) Know what I get as gift each Christmas/fathers' day and birthday's.....something she know I'll always enjoy-hunting/fishing stuff. Open your mind MAIN FRAME. Not to rant because it is your choice, but as a ex-MARINE who fought for us all to enjoy the freedoms we take for granted... I say-better stop here
> :flag:


my wife and daughter have ZERO interest in hunting. If they did, this place would not be taken into consideration.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

What if the owner said "No Blacks"?? Would that be OK?? It's his land, he can do what he wants... Right??


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for those that offered tips. Once I get the full laundry list, I will post up and seek opinions. 

As for the guest question, you are allowed one guest per trip (kids count as guests). Guests shoot from your allotment of game. 

There are current set-ups that departed members leave to see if newcomers want to buy their stuff. they will actually sell you the spots based on how prime they are. 2 of the guys wanting to join with me have nothing along the lines of blinds / feeders, etc so this may be a good option for them. 

I am not looking forward to relocating but it is a 1.5 hours drive vs. 3 hours. According to the guy that referred me, hunting is non-existent during the week so that is prime time to go. Most of the group are older guys and they make 1 or 2 trips per year. Obviously, opening weekend is the biggie.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Tricky Matt said:


> What if the owner said "No Blacks"?? Would that be OK?? It's his land, he can do what he wants... Right??


Sorry that you are offended, however I am seeking any advice from people that have been on a similar sized place so that I can go in as informed as possible. I may be disinterested after talking to the guy for 5 minutes but that is irrelevant until I get there.

The fact is that it is his land. If I or nyone else wants to hunt it, we must be prepared to play by the rules. If I do not feel I can be happy with said rules, I will not sign up.

Now, with that being said, does anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Sorry that you are offended


I'm not offended. I'd love to hunt at a place with no women


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lease*

Main Frame 8, I would look for a couple of things. Look for browse lines. If there are too many head of livestock (especially goats or sheep) it will cut down on the number of deer the land will support, and cut down on the quality of bucks. Also look to make sure you have a nice variety of browse and brush. Ask about any pasture rotation he is doing. This will tell you if he is concerned about the land, and works to keep it in high-quality browse. I would also ask about past trophies, and quality of bucks. It is more important to have a number of real nice bucks than one or two big deer over the last century.
Good luck, let us know how it turnes out.
BB


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

No women???? Not to be rude but that is so COMPLETELY shallow and absurd. I have been fishing and hunting since I was old enough to hold a rod or a weapon, and I have hunted with some of the best hunters out there. I can assure you that not one of them would ever disinclude me on a hunt because I am a woman! In fact, I get invited to hunt all over. Thank God for all the mamas and daddies that raised their sons to treat outdoors women with respect. Pevey, you are wonderful. Thanks for the kudos!!! I wish you lots of luck with that date! LOL!!!! Wink wink! You da best baby!!

On another note, most of my exotic trophies are listed in the Record of Exotics! However, I did turn the 8 x 9 elk that I shot with my bow in to SCI!!! I need to send my ROE trophies to SCI as well! Oh well, Pevey keeps me too busy on the water or in the woods!!! Nonethless, I would drop dead before I would ever hunt on a lease with anyone that would discriminate against me because of the simple fact that I am a woman....nor would I associate with such people on any level.

Good luck filling up the lease spots....to disrespect the sport of hunting by gender-typing it.....hmmmm....hmmmm....VERY SAD!



Rack Ranch said:


> Good luck getting that date with her  Easy now !! 99% of the hunters on this board hunt with their families..People are allowed to make their own rules and and if you want a family lease don't get on this one...


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

If I have said it once I've said it a million times...the NRA is always pushing to get families, kids, women involved in the shooting sports...then land owners won't let them hunt there...It's their choice and I choose not to support them it's as simple as that. My wife could care less about hunting but not even being allowed on the lease to enjoy mother nature at it's finest is absolutely absurd.


Mainframe...I have hunted in Erath county for over 30 years...check to make sure poaching isn't a problem, nor "acreage subdivisions" backing up to the property...That area is plenty close to Granbury which is absolutely booming and many places have the small subdivisions popping up all over the place.

My experience is that it's either feast or famine in terms of deer...check for plenty of water because it gets very dry quite often. They just implemented the "special buck" rules about 2 years ago and usually when that is done there is a reason for it.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Is is just me or is that a lot of money for basically one buck not to mention if only 20 hunters sign up? 

How many cabins? Food Plots? and I would suggest trying to meet the head guy and see what plans he has in place as far as management. What did they shoot last year. 

I would also want to know if they are allowing family (I guess in this case, sons) to hunt and if so is that on their own tag or on yours. In other words, are you paying 1800$ for one buck regardless if your kid shoots it or yourself?

Good Luck!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Tricky Matt said:


> What if the owner said "No Blacks"?? Would that be OK?? It's his land, he can do what he wants... Right??


Please don't make this into something it's not.

As I said before, I wouldn't hunt a place like this. It goes totally against my beliefs on hunting and deer leases in general. That being said, it is what it is. The landowner has the right to allow or disallow whatever he sees fit for his place, whether WE agree or not. In fact, there are probably a lot of guys out there that don't have daughters or wives that have a desire to go. It will work just fine for them.

Main Frame 8 is simply looking for constructive information.

Good luck 8!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I posted some questions in a thread a couple of years ago.

For me, the ratio of hunters to acreage is pretty high, it is hard to get that many guys to all get along, and the "no women" would rule out my kids so no dice. But a lot of leases these days are "no guests" so who am I to judge?


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Actually, in Erath county, that is the buck restriction. Only one buck with both antlers branched. They were a 1 buck county for many years and just implemented this change a year or 2 ago. I suspect if done properly, they will eventually become a legit 2 buck county without that restriction.


Well that explains that! Still don't like it though. lol Sad part about deer hunting is that alot of the time .... common sense never prevails. Good luck bud!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

not to totally sitr the pot here (but maybe)...

are deer leases that have some type of public listing subject to the same types of guidelines for discrimination that housing is?

I really don't know... just curious. I know you can't come out and say "x" type of person will not be allowed when dealing with rental properties...

as for the lease, being closer makes a huge difference. I went from a 7 hour drive last year, to 38 minutes (I timed it) this year. There might not be as many deer on the place this year, but I can go after work right now, shoot pigs, check my camera, etc.... and there have been some good deer shot.

having a closer lease is definitely a good option, that would play a big role for me.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I would ask if they have a log book of what was killed the past years. The last place I was on we had one. YOu could look back 10-15 years of what was shot and seen at each blind when someone hunted. Weather condition was also noted.

Contacts for prior leasors for sure.

D


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Here is a few that I have used.

 Lease Questions



1) How long is the contract? I would like two years.

2) How many WT deer can be shot? I would like the full limit 3 doe and 2 buck

3) Is one of the bucks a cull/spike? What is considered a cull?

4) Is there an age/point limit on the buck? I would like eight points or better/no age restrictions

5) How many acres per hunter? I would like at least a hundred acres.

6) Is archery allowed? I would like to be able to hunt archery.

7) What kind of game is on the lease? I like WT, Turkey and Hogs.

8) Are there exotics on the property? Is there a fee to shoot them? What is allowed?

9) Are there cows, goats or horses on the property? 

10) What about varmints? Bobcats, raccoons, coyotes? 

11) Is their any Dove hunting?

12) Is there a contract, if so what are the details? I don't like fines.

13) I'm off of work during the week Tues, wed, and Thurs. That's when I like to hunt.

14) What kind of notification is required prior to going to lease?

15) Who has access to the lease other than the hunters? Family? Day hunters? workers? 

16) Are there any references of others who have leased prior to now?

17) Can I use my Atv? Just for setting up, service feeder and retrieving game.

18) How many feeders and stands can I set up? I like two. What about using others stands after two weeks into the season or when your bucks have been shot?

19) Are guest allowed? Can they shoot off my quota? Can they shoot exotics?

20) Is there a cabin, lodging or bunk house? I would prefer one.

21) Is there electricity, water or gas? If so who pays the bill?

22) Are there stands already in place?

23) I would like to see the property.

24) Are there pictures of game that has been taken in the recent years?

25) Is the property low fence and what kind of land surrounds the property?

Is there water on the property?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

And now we know why !!


Diamond Jen said:


> No women???? Not to be rude but that is so COMPLETELY shallow and absurd. I have been fishing and hunting since I was old enough to hold a rod or a weapon, and I have hunted with some of the best hunters out there. I can assure you that not one of them would ever disinclude me on a hunt because I am a woman! In fact, I get invited to hunt all over. Thank God for all the mamas and daddies that raised their sons to treat outdoors women with respect. Pevey, you are wonderful. Thanks for the kudos!!! I wish you lots of luck with that date! LOL!!!! Wink wink! You da best baby!!
> 
> On another note, most of my exotic trophies are listed in the Record of Exotics! However, I did turn the 8 x 9 elk that I shot with my bow in to SCI!!! I need to send my ROE trophies to SCI as well! Oh well, Pevey keeps me too busy on the water or in the woods!!! Nonethless, I would drop dead before I would ever hunt on a lease with anyone that would discriminate against me because of the simple fact that I am a woman....nor would I associate with such people on any level.
> 
> Good luck filling up the lease spots....to disrespect the sport of hunting by gender-typing it.....hmmmm....hmmmm....VERY SAD!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I have every right to express my opinion on this thread just as you do. Rack Ranch, for you to post this comment is extremely rude not to mention disrespectful. Nonetheless, I hope that it made you feel better. Perhaps you can get on the lease with these guys - sounds like a match made in heaven!

Asolde, your questions are SOLID - very good information for anyone looking to get on any lease! That is the type of feedback that this thread probably intended to initiate in the first place as opposed to who will have luck dating me.....

QUOTE=Rack Ranch]And now we know why !![/QUOTE]


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Green to Diamond Jen!

Not to let the Girls hunt and to look down on them is crazy! I have guided many that flat out are much safer and better hunters than alot of Guys!

Gonna tell the Wife She cain't hunt no mo? Don't think so. Plus they smell way BETTER! Ha!

I would only get on a place where my kidos and if I had a wife could come with me and hunt off my Tags. .02

Good Luck!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Disreguard nasakids post.....Their are only 3 deer left in E Texas.....WW


nasakid said:


> For that kind of money, you'd be better off getting Paper Co land in East TX. You could kill more deer and probably have more hogs. Not to mention a shorter drive.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You right, I'm sorry..As most know, I spend a lot of my time introducing young men and women to the outdoors and hunting with my wife and daughter. I in no way feel they should be left out of the picture or not included in the outdoors. I also feel , that a group of hunters have the right to make their rules however they want to without being attacked for it. Good luck in Rockport this weekend..Walker


Diamond Jen said:


> I have every right to express my opinion on this thread just as you do. Rack Ranch, for you to post this comment is extremely rude not to mention disrespectful. Nonetheless, I hope that it made you feel better. Perhaps you can get on the lease with these guys - sounds like a match made in heaven!
> 
> Asolde, your questions are SOLID - very good information for anyone looking to get on any lease! That is the type of feedback that this thread probably intended to initiate in the first place as opposed to who will have luck dating me.....
> 
> QUOTE=Rack Ranch]And now we know why !!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Simple Question turned into gender hater thread.*



Diamond Jen said:


> I have every right to express my opinion on this thread just as you do. Rack Ranch, for you to post this comment is extremely rude not to mention disrespectful. Nonetheless, I hope that it made you feel better. *Perhaps you can get on the lease with these guys - sounds like a match made in heaven!*
> 
> Asolde, your questions are SOLID - very good information for anyone looking to get on any lease! That is the type of feedback that this thread probably intended to initiate in the first place as opposed to who will have luck dating me.....
> 
> QUOTE=Rack Ranch]And now we know why !!


[/QUOTE] 
These guys? I post up to ask about right questions to ask and end up getting lumped into some kind of women hater club? Nice.

I am pretty certain that the majority of folks on this lease are not there based soley on the rule that there are no women allowed during hunting season. No offense but if you want to dicuss gender rights, there is a proper forumn for that. I am just looking for suggestions on what to be cautious of.

Thanks to those that have offered up some great recommendations.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Erath County is under the 13" rule...it's at least ONE unbranched antler and it has to be 13".

Open Season: November 3-January 6. Buck bag limit: 2, to include no more than one with an inside spread of 13 inches or greater. Antlerless bag limit: 2. A legal buck deer is a deer having at least one unbranched antler, or an inside spread of 13 inches or greater. The inside spread requirement does not apply to to any buck having an unbranched antler. These provisions do not apply on properties for which Level 2 or Level 3 MLDPs have been issued. No permit is required to hunt antlerless deer unless MLDP antlerless permits have been issued for the tract of land.

That was from the TP&W county list from last year.

TH


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Heck I would be out just for the fact 25 people.. has to be a few hot heads and people you will not get along with. I was on a lease for a bit that had 30 members. Just too many people to please that have their own agenda etc.. for that big of a place..

I like hunting with women.. I guess it is because I like women..


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Main Frame 8, if you read my post, I commend Asolde for his awesome response and state that the purpose of this thread was to provide feedback about what to ask a potential lessor. Somehow, things got out of hand. No hard feelings. My gripe is with the shallow minded people that would have a rule to disallow women not with you. I hope that you find a lease that you enjoy! Good luck! 

And to all of you that support women on leases (whether it is your wife, daughter, mother or just some woman that loves to hunt), kudos to you! You guys have posted some awesome comments, and I respect your words! Thank you!


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I could care less either way, but maybe some of the guys like to get out of town, away from their wives, and cut loose or maybe there is one big lodge without any partitions, and the owner doesn't want there to be trailers pulled up for privacy. Who cares, it's a rule and is in no way related to the purpose of this thread.

I would be interested in the camp location. If there are 25 people on the ranch and each can bring a guest, that would be a possibility of 50 people on the ranch at one time. That seems staggering!

I think Asolde came up with every question you can think of except for which hand to use while visiting the john! Pretty good list.

I kind of like the no driving rule. Never had an issue with it, but would be extremely frustrated, with the number of people on the lease, if my stand were fairly close to camp, although the hours seem a bit drastic.

Might ask why there are so many openings this year.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Some of you crack me up. He asked for suggestions on what to ask about, what to look for, and what problems you guys have had with leasing land. So since he asked for help, he has been called a sexist and implied that he is a racist. Are you kidding me? And you wonder why some people don't like to post things, this is a prime example. He posted looking for help, wanting to tap into the wide range of knowledge and experience that this board has, and it does have that. What does he get in return from alot of people, ****. Instead of the regular junior game wardens he got junior wildlife managers, biologists, and my favorite the morality police. One other thing, he didn't ask any of you to join his lease, just for some questions to ask.

I see too often people always trying to be the first to point out what is wrong or is percieved wrong by them(and too many times not in a constructive way), so they try to look smarter and wittier than everyone else, for example the ridiculous racial question. Many times this can be funny, and times helpful if done in a constructive manner, but this time it wasn't in alot of posts. Then people have to out do that person, and so on... 
Thier lease rules are thier rules. And he asked for ideas and questions to ask when he visits the land, and some of you guys gave him some great things to ask, some didn't, just bashed him. If he wants his lease to not have women, well then it is HIS lease. 
Like some of you, I personally can understand this and respect his decision. There are alot of guys that like others said, that just want to get away and not have to worry about having a women around in camp, that might be part of what they are getting away from,lol. I know that when women are in camp you need to be on your best behavior, at least that is how I was raised, and I am willing bet that that is the reason for his rule. If the guys just want to be guys, farting, cussing, telling dirty jokes, ect. it is tough to do with women in camp,IMO. Sure you can do that, but most would feel very uncomfortable doing so. I'm sure y'all see what I'm getting at. I am willing to bet he isn't trying to be sexist at all. Sounds like he is just creating a free and relaxed environment for the guys, and doing so doesn't imply ;too much drinking, "bad" behavior or other things brought up here. And for the record I wouldn't want that restriction, so I would just choose to not join that lease, but respect his right to choose his own rules. I know several guys who have leases that allow NO guests, period. Again, I wouldn't choose that lease, but it is thier right.

Like some said, if you don't like rules like that, then you don't have to join a lease like that, remember he didn't ask any of you join his. Just give the guy some questions to ask that you have found helpful in the past when you have tried to lease land. And to those that gave him good advice, way to go there is some goos stuff there, sorry, I just had to get that off my chest,lol.

Main frame, I hope it works out for you, keep us posted.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

deke...dont beat around the bush..........give us your real opinion (lol)....rio


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions folks.

The plan is to head down Sunday and look the place over. I will be given the tour by a friend I work with that has been on the lease for @ 10 years. 

On a side note, I have invited 3 of the waitresses from Bone Daddy's in Grapevine to come with me and see if the owner will change his stance on women in camp.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm still looking for a lease with all women and no other men. If yall ever see one PM me because I want a spot, cost is not a factor.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

justletmein said:


> I'm still looking for a lease with all women and no other men. If yall ever see one PM me because I want a spot, cost is not a factor.


WORD!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*It is a go!!*

Looked at the place this weekend and loved it. got the REAL tour by the buddy of mine I work with. Still did not see the entire place and we were out for 4 hours. I met my co-workers sons. They are 12 and 10. They will get along great with our 11 year old boys.

there are some very elaborate looking set-ups from some of the long-timers there. They have built some awesome I-Beam framed awnings to keep their trailers out of the weather, custom decks built up on some.

I will have my work cut out to catch those boys. At any rate, the place looks fantastic and is 1.5 hours instead of 3. Myelf and 2 of the guys I coach baseball with are signing up.

I still need to nail down a few final questions with the lease manager since he was not there but I felt much better knowing someone that has been there @ 10 years and trust his recommendation.

Thanks for all the advice and good wishes.

Looking forward to getting the I-40's up and stuff in palce to start posting up some great pics.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck with the new lease. Ahh -- the anticipation, I remember it well!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

way to go, it sounded from the initial post that they were looking to fill the entire place. Good that there are some folks already on there that you can also ask questions.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

drred4 said:


> way to go, it sounded from the initial post that they were looking to fill the entire place. Good that there are some folks already on there that you can also ask questions.


There are several with 15-20 years tenure.

I think I am more excited about the drive time than anything.

I can make twice the trips for the same fuel expense.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

G-Luck..looking forward to following your progress and looking at the pics..Walker


----------

